# Poop only once a day?



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

For the longest time, Oreo has been on a regular schedule:

7:30am - pee
7:45am - eat
9:30am - poop
1:00pm - pee
5:00pm - eat
6:30pm - poop
9:00pm - pee

We were feeding him NOW! small breed formula twice a day and now have recently switched to Acana Small Breed to see if that helps with some slight allergies he is having.

He's been on Acana for about 3 weeks and not sure if there is a slight improvement on the scratching but we'll give it another week or two and see if we need to try another formula but I have a question...

He use to poop twice a day and now he only poops once (in the AM). 

Is there something to be concerned about him only pooping once a day? Obviously his poops are much bigger and more abundant now that he only poops once a day hehe.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

give any food changes up to eight weeks to kick in.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine ate Acanna for about a year and they had at least two poops a day. They do say the better the food the less they poop.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Every dog I have ever had only pooped once a day after a certain age. I thought Rosie would never get there. Course when they are eating two or three times a day, they are going to poop more. My Rosie is nearly --Lord can it be four? She only poops once a day usually after she has eaten in the morning. Course I feed her people food also so she get a lot of extra, but still one a day. now the cat eats a tablespoon of food and poops . He is learning to go outside now. I will be glad when we have that down.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i switched Gemma to Acana pacifica a month ago and she went from about 5 or 6 poops a day down to 2 or 3. I'd be happy with 1!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well dogs are like people about the pooping. But cook up some rice real soft and keep in the fridge. Mix a little in with its food every day. Rice will help so will bananas, but my dog won't eat bananas.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Honey poops once a day on most days (usually mid morning).. she eats Nature's Variety Prairie.


----------



## Gerard26 (Dec 28, 2012)

It all relies on the dog health and sometimes what they eat. Juniper poops once a day when he is consuming TOTW and twice a day when he is consuming feed comprehensive meals. Marry however would waste 3-4 periods a day and he only ate 2/3 the quantity of meals that Juniper does 1 2/3 cup per day, Providing community aged care supported living housing in Toowoomba, the Glenvale Villas are the perfect option for your loved ones, if they need a little extra help with daily living.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Well dogs are like people about the pooping. But cook up some rice real soft and keep in the fridge. Mix a little in with its food every day. Rice will help so will bananas, but my dog won't eat bananas.


Kodi L O V E S bananas... but then he's a total fruit hound. He loves ALL fruits and most vegetables!


----------

